# Lowering an Aristo U25b



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi, I have a yellow box Aristo U25b. I believe it is PRE ball bearing because there is no mention of it on the box nor is there any mention of it being DCC/battery or sound ready. However, someone did install QSI sound and it is great. I did notice however that it looks "high" on the motor trucks being that there is a lot of clearance like on the older FA's. Will the new ball bearing motor blocks fit and will they LOWER the U25b to a more prototypical appearance?


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

The ball bearing motorblocks will definitely fit on your U25B, but they will not lower it. They are direct replacements for the older "non ball bearing" trucks.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

The loco is already equipt withn the new style blocks. If you have a QSI in it see if its the plug and play. If it is then they probably removed the battery plugs from the unit. If not its a hard wire using the quantum accy board. Later RJD


----------



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

They said it has QSI and the battery are still there.


----------



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

Battery plugs I mean are still there I will open the unit up to see if its a typical pnp QSI Aristo board. Plus, there is a some kind of clicking sound coming from one of the trucks, any idea?


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

As to the ball bearing trucks, I suspect RJ is correct that you have them given your loco is in the yellow box; however, to be sure I suggest you inspect your U25B motor blocks for evidence that they are indeed ball bearing types. 
Look to see if the axle tips project into the side frames and if the side frames actully act as a suspension. 
If you see that there is no projection of the axles into the side frames and if you push down on the loco in an attempt to compress the side frame springs and nothing happens, then you have the ball bearing type trucks. (The older Aristo 2 axle motor block's side frames actually acted as a realistic suspension system whereas the new ones have rigid mounted side frames - even though they still retained the springs.) 

-Ted


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Lube the rollers in the rotating truck assembly, a word to the wise, use grease. Unlubricated ones will wear the plastic fast and make the trucks not pivot smoothly. 

Regards, Greg


----------

